# [SOLVED]Проблема emerge python syntax error обновление

## piligri

Добрый ...

Возникла такая пробблема: система после синхронизации попросила обновить portage, закачала и поставила python и вот тут то все и началось!

ya_router ~ # emerge portage

File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 41

except PermissionDenied, e:

^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

Подумал, eselect указал другой питон:

ya_router ~ # eselect python set python2.5

ya_router ~ # emerge portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.1

* portage-2.1.7.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ... [ ok ]

* portage-2.1.7.1.patch.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ... [ ok ]

* checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ... [ ok ]

* checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ... [ ok ]

* checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ... [ ok ]

*

* ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.1 failed.

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 49: Called pkg_setup

* portage-2.1.7.1.ebuild, line 73: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* die "This version of portage requires at least python-2.6 to be selected as the default python interpreter (see \`eselect python --help\`)."

* The die message:

* This version of portage requires at least python-2.6 to be selected as the default python interpreter (see `eselect python --help`).

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.1/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.1/temp/die.env'.

*

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.1, Log file:

>>> '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.1/temp/build.log'

* Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.1:

*

* ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.1 failed.

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 49: Called pkg_setup

* portage-2.1.7.1.ebuild, line 73: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* die "This version of portage requires at least python-2.6 to be selected as the default python interpreter (see \`eselect python --help\`)."

* The die message:

* This version of portage requires at least python-2.6 to be selected as the default python interpreter (see `eselect python --help`).

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.1/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.1/temp/die.env'.

*

ya_router ~ #

результат на лице ...

обратно ставлю:

ya_router ~ # eselect python set python3.1

ya_router ~ # emerge portage

File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 41

except PermissionDenied, e:

^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

Может кто встречался с такой проблемой? ну никак не могу найти нигде ничего подобного ...

Если надо еще какой вывод каких команд - выложу.

Спасибо за ответы  :Smile: Last edited by piligri on Tue Oct 27, 2009 5:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fank

профиль hardened?

selinux включен?

----------

## ArhAngel

А почему вы делаете 

```
eselect set python2.5
```

 если emerge вам говорит прямым текстом

```
"This version of portage requires at least python-2.6 to be selected as the default python interpreter ..."
```

----------

## piligri

 *Quote:*   

> профиль hardened?
> 
> selinux включен?

 

два раза нет  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> А почему вы делаете
> 
> Код:
> 
> eselect set python2.5
> ...

 

Потому что других в системе не было  :Smile: 

Проблему решил установой питона 2.6 и сбором портежа

Хотя похоже сам дурак, там USE был python3 ...

Всем спасибо за ответы

----------

